# Ways to prevent spots



## tom .p. (May 31, 2009)

Does anyone have any ideas that might help with preventing spots? Preferably without the use of drugs? I've got quite a big month coming up and want to look my best for it.

Also is there any soaps available that won't cause spots?


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

how old are you cause if your young then your probably doomed like every 1 else

Try to find a good face wash and use it 2-3 times a day


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

I've heard good things about the new Oxy For Men Facewash and Anti-Spot Balm. Have never used it personally. A friends of mines skin has cleared up big time though.


----------



## tom .p. (May 31, 2009)

I've got some anti-biotics of my doctor to help clear them up, despite not wanting to take any medication.

I've heard rumours that johnsons baby oil is good for cleaning skin, can anyone back this up?


----------



## sweat-monster (Jun 6, 2009)

i doubt tht m8,maybe johnsons baby bath,as its quite mild and not acidic ect so it wnt irritate and inflame ur spots.tcp is good,chuck some in the bath to help body acne,its also good for your face,benoxyl peroxide cream is good for the face but get the aqua gel not cream as its greasy,and go for the 5%,the 10% is for people wi skin like leather n ul end up walkin about lookin like youv been painted red  ..oh and moisturise daily,with a oil free product,hope this helps


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

dont use soap to wash your face mate, thats probably why ur getting spots. i wash my face with water, and then twice a week i use a face wash. jack


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Try uping your water intake!

Theres a lad in our gym who has spots but they seem to go away when he upps his water.. :thumbup1:


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Few thing you can do

- wash face with luke warm water twice a day atleast with no soap

- dry face with a clean dry towel

- pad your face dry don't rub it

- wash bedding regularly, or just the pillow case

- drink plenty of water

I like to use a facial scrub cream(clearasil i think) everynow and then for a deep clean but only rub VERY gently on your face so you don't just irritate the spots. My skin always clears up more when i've been out in the sun too, so make use of the good weather and catch some rays


----------



## Bucknut (May 20, 2009)

I've never washed my grid with soap since I was about 15, spots never bothered me since, get the odd one every now n then but that's it.

I just wash my face with the lather off shampoo when in the shower morning and night.

Agree sunlight helps too.

If you're young you'll probs grow out of it....don't pick/squeeze them, it'll make them worse.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

keep your hands off ya face m8 - no squeezing.


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

as someone said get some benzoyl peroxide and put it on once per day, really helps with me


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

fix your diet. no junk food


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

wes said:


> fix your diet. no junk food


that will not make the slightest difference


----------



## tom .p. (May 31, 2009)

wes said:


> fix your diet. no junk food


I eat very clean anyway mate so it's not that.

Cheers for the other suggestions - I've upped my water intake to 3.5L today and I've bought some clean&clear oil free face wash today.

Thanks for all the suggestions, I'll be trying them all untill I find what works.


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

hi..i use the Zirh range they have a great facial cleanser..zirh clean..great for oily skin and they do a blemish cream called zirh fix...and it evaporates spots..overnight


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Eat well and drink plenty of water. And you could try using some cream called quinoderm. That is pretty gd.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

liamhutch said:


> that will not make the slightest difference


I'm not saying it's the only possible reason but If you're eating too much junk, it has an effect on your skin. It's been proven and I know from experience myself.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

tom .p. said:


> I eat very clean anyway mate so it's not that.
> 
> Cheers for the other suggestions - I've upped my water intake to 3.5L today and I've bought some clean&clear oil free face wash today.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions, I'll be trying them all untill I find what works.


Fair enough bud. It was just one possibility.

You could try panoxyl 5. Ask for it in the chemist.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Washing your face may help, and I don't mean with just water, but use a mens facial scrub, drink 2 litres of water a day and if you do get any spots, you could use tea tree oil......I have been lucky enough to always have clear skin, while all my mates had pizza faces! but I remember I once got these two red boils and spots all over my nose, mates had a field day until I borrowed some tea tree oil and that got rid of them pretty quickly!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

St Ives body scrub in the shower, then thick amount of Sudocream left to soak in.

Works a treat, also as stated plenty of water.

All those over the counter spot creams are a load of bollox if you ask me


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> St Ives body scrub in the shower, then thick amount of Sudocream left to soak in.
> 
> Works a treat, also as stated plenty of water.
> 
> All those over the counter spot creams are a load of bollox if you ask me


Ditto mate.

i find the non specific expensive face washes work best.

For the shoulders i use coal tar and st ives exfoliating scrub, then cover back shoulders etc with talc powder (also the testicles as the missus loves it:thumb: until she sees the state of the bathroom:lol


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Wash and mosturise twice daily. Neutrogena visibly clear range is pretty good.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> All those over the counter spot creams are a load of bollox if you ask me


Most of them are, apart from pure tea tree oil, but only the pure stuff, don't go for spot treatments with tea tree extract as they are a con.


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

cant remember what brand it is thinks its clearasil but they guarantee results in 3 days i had good results with it when i used to get spots, steam room always helps.


----------



## Griffo (Jun 6, 2009)

i had a real problem with spots and the olny thing that worked was , the oxy action pads , blue lid and white pot (theres loads of them!!), not cheap but they will do the job!


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

what time do you go to bed i bet this is a major cause of spots. cortisol rises the later you go to bed this will give you spots


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

High test levels around puberty or when you're on AAS cause increased sebacious secretions which are very prone to harbour infections.

So it's important to wash, shower or bath frequently using a detergent wash to get rid of the oils. Co-Op antibacterial handwash is a good simple pH balanced one, and has the added advantage of a skin conditioner.

Get someone to scrub your back or use a loofah.

After washing and rinsing well it's best not to block up the pores with powder or ointments.

But there's another aspect to spots which few consider.

It's vital you wash your hands frequently during the day - especially after going for a $hit - because you tend to touch your face quite frequently, and fecal infections are some of the hardest to cure nowadays.

Furthermore, if you sit on your bed with a bare ar$e, and then lie where you sat, you're very likely to get fecally infected zits on your back, especially when you're on AAS.

Ideally, if you sleep naked, you should change your sheets every morning, but it's easier to wear a fresh t-shirt and boxers every night.


----------



## infocus (Jun 12, 2009)

Retin-A. It's a topical cream. You should be able to buy it online at any decent chemist. Not cheap tho, but very good. U will only need a tiny amount for each spot! This cream could dry your skin out. If it does give your skin a break and use it every other day or try a week off. Hope this helps.


----------



## 03taylok (Jun 14, 2009)

I have no idea if this is why but since i started supplementing with zinc my spots have cleared up 

Peace!


----------



## 03taylok (Jun 14, 2009)

Just found an article

http:// ezinearticles.com/?Using-Zinc-For-Acne---How-Does-It-Work?&id=666374

Take the space out between http:// ezinearticles

I can't post links yet


----------



## Ellwood (Jul 20, 2009)

Alright mate, i get really bad spots it runs in the family... (Nightmare!!!) but see after you wash your face, dry it and then because the pours are open dab sum TCP on ur face with sum cotton wool.... it makes my eyes water coz it stings like **** but does the trick.... No pain no gain!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

prodiver had the best reply a few weeks back

antibacterial handwash with moisturiser

i tried it, used to get the odd spot from shaving etc, worked completely and it makes sense when you think of it

edit

wash with hot water (not too hot) to open pores, use the liquid wash, rinse with cold water

i also use this, misses does avon and said its good

http://shop.avon.com/shop/product.aspx?src_page=product_list.aspx&level1_id=300&level2_id=302&pdept_id=321&dept_id=&pf_id=35884

contains some anti spot stuff, god knows but using that twice a week and antibacterial soap rest of the week seems to work perfect


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Unless you get to the root of the cause (excess sebum) you wont be able to stop it, but as mentioned aboive, certain products will help to keep you're face clean, if you have acess to a Steam room at you're gym, that is also good, diet doesn't affect spots so dont let people tell you it does.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> Unless you get to the root of the cause (excess sebum) you wont be able to stop it, but as mentioned aboive, certain products will help to keep you're face clean, if you have acess to a Steam room at you're gym, that is also good, *diet doesn't affect spots so dont let people tell you it does.*


It does mate. Some people have mild food intolerances they don't even know about that cause outbreaks.

Dairy, Gluten, Eggs, caffeine - stuff like that.

Diary for me anyway.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> It does mate. Some people have mild food intolerances they don't even know about that cause outbreaks.
> 
> Dairy, Gluten, Eggs, caffeine - stuff like that.
> 
> Diary for me anyway.


Caffeine for me


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

MiniKnowsYou said:


> Caffeine for me


Same mate.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> prodiver had the best reply a few weeks back
> 
> antibacterial handwash with moisturiser
> 
> ...


----------



## AMINODOG (Sep 19, 2008)

If you buy nixoderm off ebay and apply to just the affected areas before bed it works amazing. You can buy it off ebay because its meant for areas in the tropics apparantly? Not for sale in the uk otherwise.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Dairy gives me massive probs with spots!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

The best wash i have have used is the clearsil one, its about a fiver,

Failing that i used roccutane


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> It does mate. Some people have mild food intolerances they don't even know about that cause outbreaks.
> 
> Dairy, Gluten, Eggs, caffeine - stuff like that.
> 
> Diary for me anyway.


I stand corrected, i was just going by what my doctor said, dont think its that common though


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

i get loadsa spots on my back . but they come in phases then could disapear for ages then come back drives me mad , tried tablets from doctors an everything , they will not just fook off for good


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

Superdrugs TeaTree face wash is good.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Good diet.

Water, lots.

Body shop tea tree face wash works well for me.


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

Looooooads of misconceptions about acne here, washing more than normal may aleviate but won't really help you. Go to your gp and ask for a course of antibotics for it. Youll need to take them 2 x a day for 3-5 months and progress is slow and doesnt always work - im on my third drug now but I have noticed improvement overall - stay away frin accutane!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

thereisnoexit said:


> Looooooads of misconceptions about acne here, washing more than normal may aleviate but won't really help you. Go to your gp and ask for a course of antibotics for it. Youll need to take them 2 x a day for 3-5 months and progress is slow and doesnt always work - im on my third drug now but I have noticed improvement overall - stay away frin accutane!


why stay away from accutane? Im on my 3rd month of it now


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

I use TCP and it works well, only downside is that it stings like mad and makes you smell like a old peoples home


----------



## fearless29 (Aug 28, 2009)

Upping the water is my first step. I used to have bad acne as a kid and my mum was into nutrition and really got me to up my water intake and they went in next to no time. Also another handy hint that I swear by is that whatever you use to cleanse your face 9whether oxy or clearasil etc), make sure you wash it off. An old trick I do is after cleansing, using a flannel to get the cleanser off completely and then filling the basin up with lukewarm (or body temp) water and then leaning over the basin, splashing the face with water about 20-30 times. It takes about 5-8 minutes depending on your pace, but what an effect is has on the skin. Then dry your face as per normal. For some reason the water splashing seems to destress the skin but also has an effect on pulling bacteria from it somehow? Don't know how but everyone else who tries this swears by it!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

fearless29 said:


> Upping the water is my first step. I used to have bad acne as a kid and my mum was into nutrition and really got me to up my water intake and they went in next to no time. Also another handy hint that I swear by is that whatever you use to cleanse your face 9whether oxy or clearasil etc), make sure you wash it off. An old trick I do is after cleansing, using a flannel to get the cleanser off completely and then filling the basin up with lukewarm (or body temp) water and then leaning over the basin, splashing the face with water about 20-30 times. It takes about 5-8 minutes depending on your pace, but what an effect is has on the skin. Then dry your face as per normal. For some reason the water splashing seems to destress the skin but also has an effect on pulling bacteria from it somehow? Don't know how but everyone else who tries this swears by it!


Sounds like a bit of overkill to me mate


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Sounds like a bit of overkill to me mate


What, washing your face twice? :lol:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> What, washing your face twice? :lol:


No lol, splashing alike 30 times. I just use pure soap and lukewarm water 3 times a day


----------



## fearless29 (Aug 28, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> No lol, splashing alike 30 times. I just use pure soap and lukewarm water 3 times a day


LOL it probably sounds it, but it takes no time at all, and if acne is a problem then most people are willing to do anything to put a stop to it - and this worked a treat for me (and others). :thumbup1:


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> why stay away from accutane? Im on my 3rd month of it now


Q: *"Why stay away from Roaccutane"..*

A: *Roaccutane* is a very powerful drug and in some has very strong side effects, the main one being severe depression which for a person suffering from serious Acne and who is probably depressed already this is not a good idea. As far as I know *Roaccutane* is used to treat Cystic Acne which is very pronounced and agressive it is not a treatment for milder cases.. I once heard it described as "a sledge hammer to crack a nut" ..

Consult you doctor and talk to a medical professional about *Roaccutane*, it is very good but beware the side effects..I am not even sure you can get it on the National Health but dont quote me..

*Retin A* *cream* is no longer available as far as I know, I cannot get it even on private prescription, the *Gel* yes the *cream* No which is very annoying as it was excellent. If anyone knows differently please let me know..


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> The best wash i have have used is the clearsil one, its about a fiver,
> 
> Failing that i used roccutane


Fuk me talk about extremes, if a shop bought product (Clearasil) doesnt do the trick you use the most powerful drugs (Roaccutane) to treat acne, there are other less dramatic options open to you inbetween these two choices..


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

A.U.K said:


> Q: *"Why stay away from Roaccutane"..*
> 
> A: *Roaccutane* is a very powerful drug and in some has very strong side effects, the main one being severe depression which for a person suffering from serious Acne and who is probably depressed already this is not a good idea. As far as I know *Roaccutane* is used to treat Cystic Acne which is very pronounced and agressive it is not a treatment for milder cases.. I once heard it described as "a sledge hammer to crack a nut" ..
> 
> ...


Yeah that describes what i was like before and at the beginning of accutane, now im getting better, my face is improving by the day and im slowly gaining confidence after having no confidence, no social life. It is strong but the only thing i fear more then the accutane is my acne so to me it is a risk worth taking, yeah so i got dry cracked lips, dry face and skin, dry eyes and a bad back, that doesn't even compare to what i felt when my acne was terrible, like anything a lot of people over exagerate.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

tom .p. said:


> Does anyone have any ideas that might help with preventing spots? Preferably without the use of drugs? I've got quite a big month coming up and want to look my best for it.
> 
> Also is there any soaps available that won't cause spots?


Don't use soap that will prevent them coming.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Nidge said:


> Don't use soap that will prevent them coming.


Is it just me that cant make any sense of that? :confused1:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Vit C everymorning, used to get a lot of spots .... now very little if any:thumb:


----------

